# 12. Harzer Mountainbike Event 21.-22. Mai in Altenau!



## chris29 (21. April 2011)

Am 21. und 22. Mai ist es nun wieder soweit. Der Mountainbike Event findet dann zum 12 Mal in Altenau/Oberharz statt. 

Programm:
*8. Mai: Streckenbesichtigung*
9.00 Uhr
Streckenbesichtigung für Marathoneinsteiger und Freizeitsportler
(Ansatz zur Selbsteinschätzung: 35 Km / 750 Hm Zeit ~ > 02:00-02:30)
13.30 Uhr
Streckenbesichtigung für Top 20 Racer
(Aber auch hier fahren wir kein Rennen! Ich bin alt... ;-))
Treffpunkt ist wie immer die Ti in Altenau Hüttenstrasse 5 

*Freitag 2. Mai:**17.00 bis 19.00 Uhr*
Startnummern-Ausgabe im Organisations-Büro (Eventgelände) mit Annahme Nachmeldungen für alle Rennen

*Samstag 21. Mai:**Kids- Schüler- und Jugend-Cup der Volksbank im Harz eG / Stevens Cross Country-Cup*
09.00 bis 14.00 Uhr
    Startnummern-Ausgabe im Organisations-Büro 
10.30 Uhr
    Eröffnung des 11. Harzer Mountainbike- Events.
    Bikeshops stellen Euch die neusten Modelle der Bikeindustrie vor. 
11.00 Uhr
    Start der CC- Rennen 
ab ca. 13.00 Uhr
    Siegerehrungen der CC- Rennen Plätze 1-5
13.30 Uhr Kids Cup der Volksbank im Harz eG
    Start des Kids Cup Jahrg.: 05-06 & 03-04 (1 Runde 3 Km)
14.15 Uhr
    Start des Schülercups Jahrg.: 01-02 & 99-00 (3 Runden á 3 Km)
15.15 Uhr
    Start des Jugendcups Jahrg.: 97-98&95-96 (10,80 Km(1 Runde 7,8+ 1 Runde 3,0 Km))
Ab 16.30 Uhr
    Siegerehrungen der Kids- Schüler- und Jugendrennen 
17.00 Uhr
    Startnummern-Ausgabe im Organisations-Büro (Eventgelände)
    Mit Annahme Nachmeldungen für Marathon-Rennen.

*Sonntag 22. Mai:
Marathon-Tag / Stevens MTB-Marathon*
07.00 bis 09.30 Uhr
    Startnummern-Ausgabe im Organisations-Büro (Eventgelände) Mit Annahme Nachmeldungen für Marathon-Rennen. 
ab 09.00 Uhr
    Auch heute haben die Stände der Aussteller und Bikeshops wieder für Euch geöffnet. Heute noch mal Testen! In der Mittagszeit noch einmal bei Bier, Bratwurst und Pasta "Fachsimpeln", bevor die letzten Marathonisti ins Ziel kommen.
09.30 Uhr
    Nachmeldeschluss für Marathon-Rennen.
10.00 Uhr Stevens MTB-Marathon
    Massenstart der Klassen 76 & 114 Km
10.30 Stevens MTB-Marathon
    Massenstart über 38 Km Startaufstellung:
1. 38 km U18 Wertung zum Harzer MTB-Cup
2. Fun 38 km und Firmenteams
ab 13.00 Uhr Stevens MTB-Marathon
    Siegerehrung 38 Km Marathon (Die 5 Erstplazierten jeder Klasse). 
ab 14.30 Uhr Stevens MTB-Marathon
    Siegerehrung 76 & 114 Km Marathon (Die 5 Erstplazierten jeder Klasse). 
16.00 Uhr
    Rundenschluss. 

Weitere Infos und Links zu IOnlinemeldung auf www.mountainbike.harz.de 


Streckenkarte findet Ihr hier: http://picasaweb.google.com/MountainbikeFreundeOberharz/DropBox?authkey=Gv1sRgCOCD9aW66cy0HA&pli=1&gsessionid=HWrhpsMacL3K-t67LnBn5w#5431744630389389362

Ich hoffe wir sehen uns in Altenau


----------



## juk (21. April 2011)

Super! Gehört zu meinen Lieblings-Events! 

Wurde an der Strecke etwas geändert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (21. April 2011)

Im Diesem Jahr habe ich keine Änderungen an der Strecke vorgenommen. In 2012 wird das höchstwarscheinlich anders aussehen. Evt. haben wir dann keine Verbindung mehr nach Clausthal-Zellerfeld. Dzu aber nach der Saison mehr.
Wenn ich es durch kriege, kommt in diesem Jahr schon eine seperate Wertung für die Jahrgänge ab 1961. Dann aber, zumindest dieses Jahr, nur mit Sachpreisen, was im nächsten Jahr ist kann ich noch nicht genau sagen.....


----------



## juk (21. April 2011)

chris29 schrieb:


> Wenn ich es durch kriege, kommt in diesem Jahr schon eine seperate Wertung für die Jahrgänge ab 1961.



Wenn Lizenzfahrer und Jedermänner/frauen wieder getrennt gewertet werden würden, das wär schon was wert. Aber Gerüchten zu Folge, greift der BDR dann tiefer in die Taschen, oder?


----------



## dinosaur (21. April 2011)

chris29 schrieb:


> Wenn ich es durch kriege, kommt in diesem Jahr schon eine seperate Wertung für die Jahrgänge ab 1961. Dann aber, zumindest dieses Jahr, nur mit Sachpreisen, was im nächsten Jahr ist kann ich noch nicht genau sagen.....



Das fände ich prima!
Beim Bad Harzburg Marathon gab es ja auch schon 16 Teilnehmer in der Ü50-Wertung. Und wenn man sich in der Alterverteilung ansieht, wieviel Teilnehmer zwischen 40 und 50 Jahren dabei waren, dann hat die Ü50 ein große Zukunft 

Wenn die alten Knochen  mitspielen, bin ich auch wieder dabei.

Ciao
dino


----------



## chris29 (1. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute!
Die Streckenbesichtigung findet, entgegen dem Flyer, am 8. Mai statt!!!! Da es sonst mit dem Termin in Friedrichsbrunn kollidiert!


----------



## argh (2. Mai 2011)

Darf man sich als Teilnehmer dann auch zweimal Pasta geben lassen? Das sollte bei den  Marathon-Startgebühren ja eigentlich drin sein...


----------



## Näthinator (3. Mai 2011)

Wie sieht es mit einem Höhenprofil aus? Finde da nix auf Eurer Seite? Bitte um kurze Info!


----------



## chris29 (3. Mai 2011)

argh schrieb:


> Darf man sich als Teilnehmer dann auch zweimal Pasta geben lassen? Das sollte bei den  Marathon-Startgebühren ja eigentlich drin sein...



Eigentlich ist nur 1 Portion vorgesehen, aber man kann den Nudelmenschen ja mal fragen...;-)


----------



## chris29 (3. Mai 2011)

Näthinator schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit einem Höhenprofil aus? Finde da nix auf Eurer Seite? Bitte um kurze Info!



Werde noch mal eins hochladen...


----------



## Näthinator (3. Mai 2011)

Super danke Dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (5. Mai 2011)

chris29 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist nur 1 Portion vorgesehen, aber man kann den Nudelmenschen ja mal fragen...;-)



Na gut. Ich wiederhole meine Frage in diesem Jahr nochmal und hoffe auf eine andere Antwort als im vergangenen...


----------



## chris29 (6. Mai 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Mount...e-Oberharz-e-V/162624627124228?closeTheater=1
Karte und Höhenprofil auf unserer Facebookseite....


----------



## bike-flori_clz (13. Mai 2011)

bin dabei und hoffe auf gutes Wetter


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Mai 2011)

bin auch dabei.
samstag altstadtrennen in höxter und sonntag die mitteldistanz im harz.


----------



## deeptrain (16. Mai 2011)

puhh anmeldung vergessen und jetzt schon 38eu mit nachmeldegebühr für den marathon???


----------



## Näthinator (17. Mai 2011)

10 Euro Nachmelde finde ich auch ein wenig happig, dafÃ¼r das regulÃ¤re Startgeld 28â¬ betrÃ¤gt :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (17. Mai 2011)

Die NachmeldegebÃ¼hr hat eigentlich den Sinn, dass wir frÃ¼hzeitig alle Anmeldungen von Euch haben. Wir wollen damit kein Geld verdienen, aber schon Arbeit am Sonntag vermeiden. Ich habe das Chaos in Bad Harzburg gesehen, da musste der Start ne halbe Stunde verschoben werden. Ich glaube bei 10â¬ Nachmeldegeb. wÃ¤re das entspannter abgelaufen! Sicher, es ist blÃ¶d wenn man sich angemeldet hat, und in der Woche etwas passiert (Arbeit usw) so das man nicht fahren kann, das Risiko muss man halt eingehen. 
Hat also keine kommerziellen GrÃ¼nde, wir gehen bei dem Event auch nur +/- 0 raus, wenn Ã¼berhaupt. Was wir im Moment alles lÃ¶hnen mÃ¼ssen geht auf keine Kuhhaut, echt :-(


----------



## juk (17. Mai 2011)

chris29 schrieb:


> Die Nachmeldegebühr hat eigentlich den Sinn, dass wir frühzeitig alle Anmeldungen von Euch haben. Wir wollen damit kein Geld verdienen, aber schon Arbeit am Sonntag vermeiden. Ich habe das Chaos in Bad Harzburg gesehen, da musste der Start ne halbe Stunde verschoben werden. Ich glaube bei 10 Nachmeldegeb. wäre das entspannter abgelaufen!



Sehr gutes Argument! Nachmeldegebühr bitte beibehalten! Es sollte wirklich kein Problem sein, sich rechtzeitig anzumelden.


----------



## deeptrain (17. Mai 2011)

chris29 schrieb:


> Die Nachmeldegebühr hat eigentlich den Sinn, dass wir frühzeitig alle Anmeldungen von Euch haben. Wir wollen damit kein Geld verdienen, aber schon Arbeit am Sonntag vermeiden. Ich habe das Chaos in Bad Harzburg gesehen, da musste der Start ne halbe Stunde verschoben werden. Ich glaube bei 10 Nachmeldegeb. wäre das entspannter abgelaufen! Sicher, es ist blöd wenn man sich angemeldet hat, und in der Woche etwas passiert (Arbeit usw) so das man nicht fahren kann, das Risiko muss man halt eingehen.
> Hat also keine kommerziellen Gründe, wir gehen bei dem Event auch nur +/- 0 raus, wenn überhaupt. Was wir im Moment alles löhnen müssen geht auf keine Kuhhaut, echt :-(



Die nachmeldegebühr is auch voll gerechtfertigt sehe ich alles ein und das ihr kein geld mit der veranstaltung verdient is mir auch klar!!!

problem in bad harzburg waren nicht die nachmelder sondern weil viele kein chip mehr hatten und nur 1 person von sportident dort war soweit ich das erkennen konnte....bei den letzten veranstaltungen is mir sogar aufgefallen das man als nachmelder sogar schneller fertig ist als die anderen komischerweise...............
mich ärgert nur ein wenig das die online meldung schon 9 tage vorm rennen geschlossen ist..........aber habt ja sicher eure gründe!!


----------



## Deleted 15311 (17. Mai 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Sehr gutes Argument! Nachmeldegebühr bitte beibehalten! Es sollte wirklich kein Problem sein, sich rechtzeitig anzumelden.



Moin

Die Argumente sind durchaus nachvollziehbar,wobei in Bad Harzburg für das Chaos nicht die Anzahl der Nachmelder verantwortlich war,sondern lediglich nur die einzige Anlaufstelle zur Freischaltung der Sport-Ident Chips/Transponder!Da war es reichlich egal ob man schon angemeldet war oder nicht,denn die Schlange war die gleiche und übrigens nen 10er für nachmelden mußte man dort zahlen,hat also zur Entspannung der Beteiligten eher nicht beigetragen !
Aber reichlich daneben meiner Meinung nach ist die Forderung dies beizubehalten!
Es kann eben nicht jeder ne Woche im vorraus planen,es gibt tatsächlich auch noch Leute die am Wo-ende arbeiten müssen!Schon mal was von Schichtdienst gehört?Gut das ist sicherlich privates Pech und auch selbst schuld wenn mans vergisst,aber trotzdem wird so Spontanität bestraft und das find ich bei den eh schon etwas höheren Startgebühren schon fragwürdig....


Grüße

Nils


----------



## Deleted 15311 (17. Mai 2011)

deeptrain schrieb:


> bei den letzten veranstaltungen is mir sogar aufgefallen das man als nachmelder sogar schneller fertig ist als die anderen komischerweise...............
> mich ärgert nur ein wenig das die online meldung schon 9 tage vorm rennen geschlossen ist..........



So siehts aus!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Anto (18. Mai 2011)

deeptrain schrieb:


> problem in bad harzburg waren nicht die nachmelder sondern weil viele kein chip mehr hatten und nur 1 person von sportident dort war soweit ich das erkennen konnte....



Und die Anmeldung war nur direkt vorm Rennen möglich. Am Vortag hatte man angesichts der zu erwartenden geringen Resonanz aus Kostengründen darauf verzichtet. Ich denke das wird sich nächstes Jahr ändern


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Mai 2011)

warum nicht schon in diesem jahr?


----------



## Anto (18. Mai 2011)

Ich vermute mal, es wurden so viele Teilnehmer nicht erwartet. 
Und mit der Erfahrung vom letzten Jahr rechnete man mit einer Meldung von vlt. 20-30 Leuten am Samstag. Sportident vor Ort kostet trotzdem Geld, daher wurde alles auf Sonntag gelegt. 

Aber nun zurück nach Altenau, viel Erfolg und bestes Wetter


----------



## bike-flori_clz (18. Mai 2011)

wetter im Oberharz bessert sich ja langsam, wir drücken uns die Daumen und freuen uns aufs Wochenende


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Mai 2011)

adresse fürs navi?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (19. Mai 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> adresse fürs navi?


Rothenbergerstrasse bzw. Alter Bahnhof


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Mai 2011)

bedankt


----------



## MTB-OE (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo Christian,

kannst Du einen Reifentipp und eine Wetterprognose geben? 

Ich überlege nächste Woche auch noch in Altenau zu bleiben und etwas zu trainieren, habe jetzt aber gehört, dass viele Wege wegen Erdrutsche gesperrt sind. Sind die Wege wirklich unpassierbar oder ist das nur keine kurze Tragepassage?

Grüße aus dem matschigen HH

Oliver


----------



## dwe60 (21. Mai 2011)

Ich denke, der Christian hat aktuell anderes  im Kopf wie Wetterprognosen 

Der einzige Weg der (meines Wissens) gesperrt ist, ist der Magdeburger Weg - viele, das wäre mir jetzt neu 

Wetter läßt sich schwer abschätzen - es gab und gibt immer wieder heftige Regenschauer - auch die Prognosen für morgen sind sehr unterschiedlich


----------



## iglg (21. Mai 2011)

Keine Kritik, nur Feedback :

Hatte ursprünglich vor, kurzfristig mitzufahren.

Aber mit Nachmeldegebühr sind mir knapp 40 EUR zu teuer

Viel Spaß und Erfolg ! Hoffentlich habt Ihr gutes Wetter.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (22. Mai 2011)

Moin

Hat sich anscheinend richtig gelohnt die Online-Registrierung so früh zu schließen bei der hohen Anzahl an Nachmeldern....?
Naja,dann stimmt wenigstens die Kasse!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Mai 2011)

sorry, aber fÃ¼r was 28â¬ startgeld?
dafÃ¼r dass ich mir begucken kann was andere leute den abend vorher gegessen haben?


und noch eine ganz wichtige frage habe ich!
bei der ehrung der senioren fÃ¼r die langstrecke war der obere platz frei.
da schienen wohl sehr viele leute eine abneigung gegen diese person zu haben. 
warum? infos bitte per pn. wÃ¤re mal sehr interessant.


----------



## juk (22. Mai 2011)

Die Meckerer können gerne ein gleichwertiges Event starten, wo wir dann alle für 1 starten dürfen.


----------



## YoKris (23. Mai 2011)

Cooles Event. Perfekt organisiert. Abwechslungsreiche Strecke. Wir sind nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder dabei! Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabo.g (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo, 
ich war dieses Wochenende mit ein paar Freunden in Altenau zu Gast gewesen. Ich selbst habe am Samstag das CC und am Sonntag den Marathon absolviert und kann dazu nur sagen:

DANKE an die Helfer des THWs
DANKE an die Helfer des Roten Kreuzes
DANKE an die Leute, die dafür gesorgt haben das Essen & Trinken vor Ort waren
DANKE an den Herrn der mir mit Werkzeug aushalf und ein
ganz großes DANKESCHÖN an die MTB Freunde Altenau.

Die Organisation war top, 
die Strecke war top,
die Fairness und Stimmung im Fahrerfeld war top,
die Verpflegung war top,
die Ausschilderung war top,
die Rennkommentierung war top.

Nun noch ein Kommentar zu einer Sache die wir bisher nur in Altenau erlebt haben:

Wir (Bodymed Cycle Team) sind der Meinung, dass man die Freundlichkeit und Herzlichkeit der Altenauer MTB Freunde nur schwer toppen kann! Jungs und Mädels weiter so. Man merkt, dass ihr Spaß an eurer "Arbeit" habt, sonst wär es euch garantiert nicht möglich ein sollch geiles Event zu stellen.

Alle Meckerer sollen sich mal vor Augen halten, dass hier eine ziemlich kleine Gruppe von sehr angaschierten Leuten, es immer wieder möglich macht ein ein komplettes Rennwochenende durchzuführen. Gäbe es diese Leute nicht, dann gebe es keine Rennen, keinen Harzcup und dann könnten all die Meckerer und Nörgler sich darüber ärgern, dass es keine Veranstalltungen dieser Art gibt.

Ich persönlich finde es Schade, dass nach dem Marathon (an dem immerhin über 450 Fahrer gestartet waren) alle recht schnell wieder nach Hause fahren. Verständlich ist dies, denn schließlich müssen ja Montag die meisten Leute wieder arbeiten. Darum greife ich meine Idee vom Vorjahr nochmal auf und schlage vor den Marathon am Samstag und das CC-Rennen am Sonntag auszutragen. Vielleich bleiben dann mehr Fahrer und Fahrerinnen am Eventgelände und feiern gemeinsam die erbrachten Leistungen. 

So ich bedanke mich nochmal für dieses klasse Wochenende und freue mich bereits jetzt schon auf das nächste Jahr in Altenau.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Sabo


----------



## gozzitano (23. Mai 2011)

Also, alls 55-jähriger Ausdauersportler und relativer Anfänger auf dem MTB (jedenfalls bei Rennen) kurz folgendes:

was die Höhe des Startgelds anbelangt, kann ich die Kritik nun wirklich nicht verstehen. Guckt Euch die Startgelder bei läppischen Stadt-Halbmarathonveranstaltungen wie z.B. Hella-Halbmarathon an und hinterfragt da, aber doch nicht hier bei einer solch kleinen Veranstaltung.

Und der Gegenwert war doch klar zu erleben: eine schöne Veranstaltung mit einer schönen Strecke, die bis auf wenige Ausnahmen frei war von Fußgängern, Hunden etc., so dass man insofern ohne Vorsicht fahren konnte. Freundliche Helfer allerorten, ob im Zielbereich, bei der mittigen Verpflegungsstation oder der Zwischenzeitkontrolle.

Wer wollte, konnte auch noch den Eintritt von 10,-- E für die Therme sparen, also bitte....Ach ja, Pasta gehörte auch noch dazu. Was verlangt man bitte noch mehr?

Gut, allein die Nachmeldegebühr ist ziemlich hoch, aber hier konnte man eben entweder rechtzeitig melden oder in den sauren Apfel beißen oder es eben seinlassen. Habe ich im übrigen für das CC-Rennen auch gemacht. Vorher kurz abgefahren, als zu schwierig empfunden und 25,--E eben gespart, das wäre in der Tat eine unnütze Geldausgabe gewesen.

Was ich allerdings bei den Startern els negativ empfand war die hohe Zahl derjenigen, die gar nicht in die Wertung kam. Gut, dass die Topleute wie Armin Raible und Andre Kleindienst materialintensiv fahren, ist klar, aber dass auf der Mitteldistanz über 15% der Starter ausfallen, zeugt entweder von Selbstüberschätzung oder wenig Bemühen, den Kampf gegen den inneren Schweinehund zu führen.


gozzitano


----------



## juk (23. Mai 2011)

Dem Lob und Dank an die ehrenamtlichen(!) Helfer kann man sich nur anschließen! In Bad Harzburg habe ich mitbekommen, wie einer der Podestfahrer eben jenen Helfern ein "Nehmt euch mal nicht so wichtig!" zugerufen hat. Da hab ich mich tierisch drüber geärgert. Es ging da wohl um den selben Fahrer, den k_star erwähnt hat.

Die Leute sind wichtig! Ohne sie gäbe es solche Events nicht! Ich würde auch nochmal 10 drauf legen, wenn diese dann unter den Helfern verteilt werden.

Zum Thema Siegerehrung: Seit Lizenz- und Hobbyfahrer nicht mehr getrennt gewertet werden, interessiert mich die Siegerehrung überhaupt nicht mehr. Finde es ziemlich albern, wie sich ein paar Amateure und Fast-Profis feiern lassen wollen, weil sie nen Haufen Jedermänner stehen lassen haben.

Gebt uns die getrennte Wertung zurück!


----------



## juk (23. Mai 2011)

gozzitano schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings bei den Startern els negativ empfand war die hohe Zahl derjenigen, die gar nicht in die Wertung kam. Gut, dass die Topleute wie Armin Raible und Andre Kleindienst materialintensiv fahren, ist klar, aber dass auf der Mitteldistanz über 15% der Starter ausfallen, zeugt entweder von Selbstüberschätzung oder wenig Bemühen, den Kampf gegen den inneren Schweinehund zu führen.



Was ist daran auszusetzen? Wenn das Material oder der Körper versagen, kann man halt nichts machen. Bei mir z.B. waren es ungeplante(!)  Kopf- und Magenschmerzen. Dumm gelaufen, shit happens. War trotzdem ein schöner Tag.


----------



## Sabo.g (23. Mai 2011)

Hier mal noch eine Übersicht zur CC Strecke:






Die Stecke als gpx Datei kann ich bei Interesse gern zusenden.
MFG Sabo


----------



## gozzitano (23. Mai 2011)

juk: klaro hast Du Recht, wenn irgendwelche Probleme auftreten muss Schluß sein. Aber ich habe es bei dieser Veranstaltung und auch bei anderen erlebst, dass aufgehört wird, weil alles so anstrengend ist, weil man ohnehin nicht gewinnen kann, weil die eigenen Zeitvorgaben nicht mehr erreicht werden können...das ist das, was mich doch zuweilen ärgert.

gozzitano


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (23. Mai 2011)

Ich fand es auch sehr angenehm in Altenau. Der Vorschlag, CC und Marathon-Tage zu tauschen, erscheint mir auch sehr gut. 

Was ich unschön finde ist, neben der absolut sinnfreien Wertung der Jedermänner und Top-Athleten, die Pasta-Party: ein kleiner Teller matschiger Nudeln ist in meinen Augen noch lange keine "Party". Nachschlag? Klar-dreifuzzzich. Hier ist Nachbesserung nötig. 

Aber mal was anderes: gibt es eigentlich irgendwo schon Bilder der Rennen?!


----------



## kettenteufel (23. Mai 2011)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema Siegerehrung: Seit Lizenz- und Hobbyfahrer nicht mehr getrennt  gewertet werden, interessiert mich die Siegerehrung überhaupt nicht  mehr. Finde es ziemlich albern, wie sich ein paar Amateure und  Fast-Profis feiern lassen wollen, weil sie nen Haufen Jedermänner stehen  lassen haben.



Komisch habe bei der Siegerehrung keine Fast-Profis gesehen die sich feiern lassen wollten. 
Und Außerdem wird eine Veranstaltung durch schnellere Fahrer doch nur aufgewertet. 


Was ich schade finde ist, dass die Veranstalltung(eigentlich bei allen Harz-Cup Rennen) in der hintersten Ecke statt findet, wer nicht wusste das dort ein MTB-Marathon ist der hat es auch nicht mitbekommen. Aber vielleicht wollten das die Gemeinden so, damit die paar Rentner auf ihrer Sonntagstour nicht gestört werden.


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Mai 2011)

was die toiletten angeht besteht deutlicher nachbesserungsbedarf.
bei anderen rennen werden vernÃ¼nftige wagen aufgestellt, in denen man sich sogar die hÃ¤nde wasche kann.

die anzahl der starter kÃ¶nnte sicherlich vergrÃ¶Ãert werden, indem man die wertungen trennt in hobby und lizens. zudem noch die normalen alterklasseneinteilungen wie z.b. bei der nutrixxion marathon trophy.

was die nudeln angeht, hÃ¤tte ich da regulÃ¤r sicher keine 3,50â¬ fÃ¼r ausgegeben.
zudem wurde der teller grade mal etwas Ã¼ber die hÃ¤lfte mit nudeln gefÃ¼llt.
bei anderen rennen wie in hellental bezahle ich 5â¬ und kann so viel essen wie ich mÃ¶chte. auch gibts dort eine grÃ¶Ãere auswahl. 

bei den verpflegunsstationen kÃ¶nnte man noch kannen zum nachfÃ¼llen der flaschen nehmen, und diese nicht direkt aus dem kanister befÃ¼llen. geht schneller.

die duschen waren fÃ¼r teilnehmer kostenlos, aber wie viele leute haben dieses angebot genutzt?


das soll jetzt nicht heiÃen dass alles mist war, es sind nur vorschlÃ¤ge fÃ¼rs nÃ¤chste mal.


----------



## juk (23. Mai 2011)

Toiletten. Guter Punkt. Dixi Klo ist auch nichts für mich. In den letzten Jahren wurde die Situation dadurch entspannt, daß man die Grundschule nutzen konnte. Aber die wurde ja leider geschlossen.


Die Duschen waren dadurch auch weiter weg, wurden aber genutzt. War auch ganz nett in der Therme.


----------



## gewichtheber (23. Mai 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Toiletten. Guter Punkt. Dixi Klo ist auch nichts für mich. In den letzten Jahren wurde die Situation dadurch entspannt, daß man die Grundschule nutzen konnte. Aber die wurde ja leider geschlossen.



Ich stimme juk zu, die Nummer mit den Dixie-Klos ist wirklich verbesserungswürdig!

Meiner Meinung nach braucht es keine getrennte Wertung zwischen Lizenz- und Hobbyfahrern, aber etwas mehr Einsicht bei einigen Sportlern. Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen, dass sich einige großkotzig in der Startaufstellung nach vorn drängeln, um dann am ersten Anstieg das ganze Feld aufzuhalten...aber dieses Problem wird wohl ohne Lösung bleiben.


----------



## kettenteufel (23. Mai 2011)

Man könnte eine Startaufstellung nach Punkten des Harz-Cup machen
und Lang- und Mittelstrecke getrennt
Eine Trennung von Lizenz und Hobby bringt genau so wenig zusätzliche Starter wie noch mehr Altersklassen, nur mehr Kosten.


----------



## andi79 (23. Mai 2011)

Also ich war gestern auch am Start und muss sagen, dass es wieder eine gelungene Veranstaltung war. Die Helfer sind nett und flink, was will man mehr! Es lebe das Ehrenamt! Über die sanitären Einrichtungen (Dixi) kann man geteilter Meinung ssein, aber ehrlich: 10 Minuten später kämpft ihr euch schweißüberströmt durch den Harz - da will sich auch keiner die Hände waschen. Die Duschlösung ist einfach Mist weil viel zu weit weg. Das ist aber nicht zu ändern, das "Nächste" war wirklich die Schule, die ja nun leider zu ist. Letztes Jahr hatte das noch einen größeren Charme, weil es auf dem Weg zur Schule in Strömen geregnet hat. Vielleicht kauft ja mal jemand den alten bahnhof und macht wirklich nen Campingplatz draus, dann hat sich das Thema erledigt mit den Duschen...

Und nochmal was zum Startgeld: Na ja. Wir starten in der Schweiz bei ner 200km Rennradveranstaltung mit teilweisen Straßensperrungen, da gibts Getränke, üppigere Verpflegungsstationen und auch Pasta im Ziel, zusätzlich aber noch ein Trikot. Das ganze für Frühbucher ab 45 EURO. 28 sind ok, aber zehn Euro Nachmeldung bei so frühem Voranmeldeschluss sind einfach unschön. Zumal es ja Leute gibt, die die Anreise ein wenig von der Wettersituation abhängig machen, denn wir haben immerhin 300km. Das ist aber sicherlich eine Frage der Sponsoren.

Aber alles in Allem: Weiter so, vielen Dank und bis 2012.


----------



## deeptrain (23. Mai 2011)

juk schrieb:


> Die Meckerer können gerne ein gleichwertiges Event starten, wo wir dann alle für 1 starten dürfen.



hier wurde sich nur darüber aufgeregt das die online meldung schon so früh geschlossen war im gegensatz zu den anderen rennen!!
so hatte man halt mehr nachmelder bei der veranstaltung was mehr arbeit bedeutet aber mit 10eu dann gerechtfertigt ist...........vielleicht wird nächstes jahr die anmeldefrist ja verlängert 2 tage hätten schon gereicht 

man kanns halt nich allen leuten recht machen irgend etwas gibts immer zu beanstanden das is überall so!!!!!!

im enddefekt sollte man froh sein das es noch veranstaltung dieser art gibt!!!


----------



## Sabo.g (23. Mai 2011)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher wieviele Nachmeldungen es in Altenau gegeben hat. In Bad Harzburg war es eine große Zahl gewesen. Man muss sich einmal vor Augen halten, dass die  Anzahl der Teilnehmer, auf nahezu alle Dinge einer sollchen Versanstalltungen auswirken hat. Man hat doch in Bad Harzburg ganz schnell gemerkt, dass die sanitären Einrichtungen am Morgen mehr als ausgelastet waren und das die Verpflegung nicht für alle ausgereicht hat. So 100 zusätzliche Starter verputzen schon ne Menge Riegel, Obst und Wasser. Ebenfalls musst du in Abhängigkeit der Teilnehmer Sanitäter planen, musst die ganzen Startunterlagen bereit haben und und und. Die Höhe der Anmeldegebühr soll sicherlich nur dazu diehnen die Entscheidungsfreudigkeit der Teilnehmer zu beeinflussen. Ich selbst habe kein Problem 10 Euro mehr zu zahlen um mich kurzentschlossen nachzumelden für den Fall dass sich die Entscheidung erst spät treffen läßt. 

MFG Sabo


----------



## chris29 (24. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute! 
Danke für Euer Feddback! Das mit dem Meldeschluß wird sich in 2012 ändern. Dann wird diese bis Montag 24.00h geöffnet sein! Nur sollte man dann auch sofort Dienstag überweisen, so das das Geld noch rechtzeitig da ist. Ich hoffe auch auf eine neue Klasse Ü50. Lizenzwertung wird es wohl keine mehr geben. Bis auf die Kosten steigt weder die Teilnehmerzahl noch die Stimmung unter den Jedermännern. Bei der Pasta sollte sich in diesem Jahr eigentlich schon etwas ändern, leider ist unser Koch vor ein paar Wochen schwer erkrankt, ein andere Alternative gab es nicht. Im nächsten Jahr wirds andere geben. Ich habe mir auf dem Event schon Feedback darüber geholt, es waren aber auch positive meinungen dabei..... Toiletten? Mal sehen wie wir es machen....
Evt. gibt es aber auch ein komplett neues Konzept, da es sein kann das das Viaduckt Richtung Clausthal abgerissen wird. Ich werde Euch auf dem Laufenden halten!!!
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (24. Mai 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> sorry, aber für was 28 startgeld?
> dafür dass ich mir begucken kann was andere leute den abend vorher gegessen haben?
> 
> 
> ...



Nee nee, Lars kam nur ein bissel zu spät, alles ist gut....


----------



## Stronglight (24. Mai 2011)

ich bin auch brav von hinten gestartet - fand es jetzt nicht sooo dramatisch, (auch wenn das vielleicht 1 oder 2 Plätze gekostet hat) aber ich kann mich an Zeiten erinnern, bei denen Lizenz und Hobby in verschiedenen Blöcken starteten.

Was definitiv verbesserungswürdig wäre (und auch nicht mehr kostet), das wäre die Verpflegungsstelle, die bereits nach gefühlten 10Km vorhanden war.
Aber definitiv schlimmer war die Zwischenzeitmessung, bei der man erst einmal in die Eisen gehen musste, und mal eben 30Sec. dort verbracht hat, weil die Scanner nicht richtig funzten  also an einer Steigung wie es sich doch eigentlich bewährt hat, wäre doch deutlich besser - man kann fahren und steht nicht blöd rum...

Aber sonst war es prima, ich war gerne dort


----------



## Sabo.g (26. Mai 2011)

Hier ein kurzes Video von der Veranstaltung:

http://www.goslarsche.de/Home/sport/lokal-sport_arid,198618.html

Ich hab gerade von dem Sturz des kleinen Jungen gelesen. Weiß jemand wie es ihm geht? Ich wünsche auf jeden Fall eine schnelle Genesung, sodass er recht bald wieder aufs Rad kann.

mfg Sabo


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Mai 2011)

war das am sonntag vor dem rennen?

ich stand grade beim auto und habe mich fertig gemacht, als der krankenwagen aus richtung start/ziel mit blaulicht und sirene an mir vorbei ist.


----------



## Sabo.g (26. Mai 2011)

Nein, der Unfall war am Samstag Nachmittag.


----------



## Stronglight (26. Mai 2011)

aber am Sonntag ist auch vor dem Start ein Rettungswagen mit Blaulicht vom Platz gefahren


----------



## Sabo.g (26. Mai 2011)

Kann ja gut sein, dass dieser irgendwo anders dringend gebraucht wurde?


----------



## dwe60 (27. Mai 2011)

Dem Jungen geht es den Umständen entsprechend gut - zum Glück hat sich die Diagnose "Schädel-Hirn-Trauma" nicht bestätigt

er hat sich "lediglich" eine Gehirnerschütterung zugezogen und 2 Zähne verloren 

Ich hoffe, der Kleine hat nun nicht jeglichen Spaß am biken verloren


----------



## steffle (30. Mai 2011)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Dem Jungen geht es den Umständen entsprechend gut - zum Glück hat sich die Diagnose "Schädel-Hirn-Trauma" nicht bestätigt
> 
> er hat sich "lediglich" eine Gehirnerschütterung zugezogen und 2 Zähne verloren



Danke für die Info. 
Ich stand nicht weit entfernt von der Abfahrt und hab den Unfall mitbekommen. Das Gefälle und die Regenfurche war nicht ganz ohne für die Mini´s.


Gruß aus Berlin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (30. Mai 2011)

Um die Sache zum Abschluss zu bringen. Den Jonas geht es wieder gut. Die Wunden sind weitestgehend verheilt und er fährt auch wieder Rad. Die verlorenen Zähne waren zum Glück noch Milchzähne. 
Ich denke so etwas kann leider immer und überall passieren, da hat weniger die Abfahrt schuld noch die "Regenrinne"....


----------

